

Just need a hacker dude and we'll be rich - rtc
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/692562510.html

======
motoko
This looks like a reasonable advertisement for a first technical hire at a
somewhat flaky startup self-evident web marketing competence. (yes, we're onto
your game)

What's the big deal?

~~~
rms
but dude, machine learning! You will eat your words once Sproost makes Strong
AI.

~~~
zach
And uses it to, um, make interior design accessible to everyone. Just like we
all secretly dream to do.

------
helveticaman
Of the "I just need a hacker" posts, it's among the best.

Maybe it's still damned by its genre.

------
hschenker
What happened to consistency? You people disappoint me. I clicked on this
comment thread expecting disdainful sneers, not cautious optimism.

~~~
brianlash
Because if you follow the link you'll find that the headline was in jest.

From the listing: The founding team has a strong vision for Sproost and can
happily share all of the details with you. But we call BS on anyone who says
they know what the future holds...

Well played. I like these guys.

------
leisuresuit
What beverage would you ask them to buy you? I'd ask for a Becks. What does
that say about me? I dunno.

~~~
thomasswift
Jaegerbomb = worldly, likes red bull, can hang with the corporate jocks, likes
to mix things up, can handle the ups and downs of everything (you know upper
and downers).

thats enough

~~~
rms
i like that justification a lot, you're hired

------
mpk
_You'll be the first true hire [...]_

Hired people work for salary. The kind of people who qualify either command
high salaries or shares.

Other than that it sounds like a nice job for a 20-year old hacker wanting to
get some experience and buff up that resume in the process.

~~~
neilc
_You'll become part of the founding team; together we'll architect and realize
Sproost's vision._

Suggests that a considerable amount of equity compensation could be involved.

But yeah, when they said "first hire", that was my thought as well -- they
basically want a technical cofounder / chief architect sort of person.

------
kradic
Only a nonhacker would care about degrees...

~~~
rsheridan6
Obviously, they're nonhackers, which is why they seek a "hacker dude." How
would you advise nonhackers to evaluate hackers?

I doubt there's really a good answer to that question. Looking for a degree is
probably not the worst answer, though it may not be the best either (probably
better than asking them what beverage they drink, which is presumably to
establish their stuffwhitepeoplelike cred).

~~~
icey
You have to know at least one hacker. Then you pay him to help you interview
talent.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm always surprised by how poorly non-hackers can judge the abilities of
hackers. If they are all non-hackers, they may not know who among their
friends are even competent enough to help them identify a hacker.

------
falsestprophet
Interior decorating meets machine learning... I'm laughing right now, but I'm
kinda interested.

------
st3fan
degrees schmegrees

------
jfornear
ads like these make me feel like I should change my major to CS, but I don't
want to take all the required science classes

------
tdupree
Make it a Dew

